# Gaming Rig for 1 lakh



## Techguy (Sep 13, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming.. Flight Simulator.. Crysis 3.. Assassins Creed.. Battlefield.. CoD

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 1 lakh plus 10k at the most

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yeas

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 2TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes. 22-25 inch monitor. prefer Dell.. with a low response time.. Atleast 1080p

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Nothing

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This month ..

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Built by me

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Online Shops

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want it to be future proof

I was thinking:
 i7 4770k - 25k
Asus Z87 - 12k
MSI GTX 770 - 30k
I want liquid cooling - Corsair H80i 7k
8GB Ram.. corsair vengeance ? 1600mhz or 1866mhz worth it? ~6k ?? 
Corsair HX650 ~7k
Cooler master Case 5k


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 13, 2013)

i7 4670k-16.5k
Corsair h80i-7k
Asus z87A-12k
MSI 770 gaming-31k
Gskill Ripjawx 8gb@1600-5k
Seasonic s12ii 620-5.2k
Corsair 400r-5.5k
WD 1TB blue-5k
Samsung 840 128gb-6.2k
Dell u2312hm-14k


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 13, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> i7 4670k-16.5k
> Corsair h80i-7k
> Asus z87A-12k
> MSI 770 gaming-31k
> ...



For HDD Western Digital Black should be preferred as OP has Enough Budget.
Additionally A ssd Can  be added for apps and OS.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 13, 2013)

760 sli

skip the SSD for now go for WD Black 1 TB.
get H100i


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 13, 2013)

+1 for 760 sli. And an i7 is totally unnecessary for gaming.

My suggestion:

i5 4670k (16000)
Asus Z87A (12000)
G.Skill ripjawsX 8 GB 1600 MHz (4500)
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (7000)
Asus GTX760 DCII OC version SLI (43000)
Corsair GS600 (5100)
Corsair 400R (5800)
Dell S2340L (12000)
CM hyper 212 Evo (2600)

total: 108k

See if you can get this and manage a good KB and mice.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 13, 2013)

What about the Asus Z87 k ? 11000 rupees

For the PSU:

Seasonic S12II 620 			5255
Corsair GS600				5364
Corsair TX650 				6525

Which one?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 13, 2013)

Techguy said:


> What about the Asus Z87 k ? 11000 rupees
> 
> For the PSU:
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't saw s12II 620 W is available for 5255. Seasonic S12II 620 W any-day over GS600 and TX650.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

Techguy said:


> What about the Asus Z87 k ? 11000 rupees
> 
> For the PSU:
> 
> ...



Corsair TX650M @7000 is good but if you can manage Seasonic SS-650KM @ 7500 is very good as it is fully modular & 80% Gold rated.
Why cannot you go for AMD FX 8350 instead of Intel BTW.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2013)

Guys, there is a rumor that Brodwell, successor of Hashwell, which was supposed to used same LGA1150 motherboard, now going to use a new socket due to the VRM issues faced in Haswell design, having integrated VRM module. So my suggestion is to get a 3770K instead of any of the Haswell based Processors. 3770K performs almost same as 4770K (only 7% slower), overclocks better and available at 3K cheaper price.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, there is a rumor that Brodwell, successor of Hashwell, which was supposed to used same LGA1150 motherboard, now going to use a new socket due to the VRM issues faced in Haswell design, having integrated VRM module. So my suggestion is to get a 3770K instead of any of the Haswell based Processors. 3770K performs almost same as 4770K (only 7% slower), overclocks better and available at 3K cheaper price.



source???


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Intel performs better in games.. Much better Single threaded performance..

Hmm.. Most Probably I will buy an i5 4670k or an i7 4770.. But AS for Case I think I have decided on Corsair Carbide 400r.
Water Cooling will be by the H80i..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> source???



Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs



Techguy said:


> Intel performs better in games



have some knowledge by googling please. for amd a good graphic card can be included for "budget people" whereas for intel, mobo+cpu costs a lot which makes less room to have a good graphic card which spoils the gaming experience. For high budget people there will be no issuses.


> * Much better Single threaded performance.*


are you living in 2000 era using single threaded softwares only, then i give up. almost all softwares nowadays are multicore friendly.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 14, 2013)

Apart from iTunes audio conversion engine


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

@OP; what have you decided?


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Report: Upcoming Intel 9-Series Chipsets May Not Support Current Haswell CPUs
> 
> have some knowledge by googling please. for amd a good graphic card can be included for "budget people" whereas for intel, mobo+cpu costs a lot which makes less room to have a good graphic card which spoils the gaming experience. For high budget people there will be no issuses.
> 
> are you living in 2000 era using single threaded softwares only, then i give up. almost all softwares nowadays are multicore friendly.



You are correct when you say that most software has multi-core support.. But not to the extent that it uses all 8 cores..
With the exception of some software like WinZip,andencoding/streaming software, all other software runs better on the Intel.
Please do your OWN research.. In games a stock Intel i5 4670k can beat a 4.8Ghz FX8350..... The overclocked AMD is *10-20 FPS* lower in it's overclocked state..

Btw Intel has much much higner IPC than AMD.. and that helps it make up the difference when a software actually uses 4+ cores
And with software which uses <4 cores, It beat AMD by a big margin.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> You are correct when you say that most software has multi-core support.. But not to the extent that it uses all 8 cores..
> With the exception of some software like WinZip,andencoding/streaming software, all other software runs better on the Intel.
> Please do your OWN research.. In games a stock Intel i5 4670k can beat a 4.8Ghz FX8350..... The overclocked AMD is *10-20 FPS* lower in it's overclocked state..
> 
> ...



Not the Intel vs AMD fight again. Let's work on your use case. If you go by rumors, any Intel processor available is a dead end. Now go with whatever your are comfortable with. And don't consider individual components, see what effect they make on the whole system.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

On more question Guys:

MSI Nvidia GTX770 2GB  Gaming Edition - Rs.32300
MSI Radeon 7970 3GB  950mhz		Rs.32184
Sapphire 7970 OC 3GB 1000mhz		Rs.30899
ASUS HD7970 OC 3GB DC2T			30488

What should I go for?

Any idea if AMD's never settle bundle is active for these cards? 

I will be buying the Seasonic S12II 620W, which should handle the i5 (~90W)+ GPU(250W) + Water cooling + Otherstuff 
The rig should consume around 360-430W at peak.. and I wil have headroom all the way upto 620W.

So.. 7970OC vs GTX770?
Because The Overclocked models here are not Ghz Edition.. and the GTX770 beats a Ghz Edition.. and the MSI card is slightly overclocked.. I think 7970 is AMD never settle Gold tier.. so I will get 3 free games.. And how do I redeem this? Where will I get the codes? Will i have to contact Flipkart for them?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> On more question Guys:
> 
> MSI Nvidia GTX770 2GB  Gaming Edition - Rs.32300
> MSI Radeon 7970 3GB  950mhz        Rs.32184
> ...



770 is slightly faster than 7970. But I would still suggest you to get a 760 SLI if you can.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

GTX 760 costs around 20k.. SLI will mean I'll be spending ~40k i.e. 40% of my total on GPU's alone.. Plus I feel SLI is not worth the hassle.. SLI Profiles, scaling etc.. 

I'm confused about the Motherboard.. 
I might do a little oc'ing..

So, A nice basic reliable motherboard... Preferably ASUS, but toher brands like Gigabyte will do.. How abt MSI and Asrock?
The only prob with the ASUS z87K is only 3 audio ports at the back..
All others.. even H67 boards have more...

So suggestions for :
1. H87
2. Z87 

Motherboards Please. Thanking you in advance


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> On more question Guys:
> 
> MSI Nvidia GTX770 2GB  Gaming Edition - Rs.32300
> MSI Radeon 7970 3GB  950mhzRs.32184
> ...



Sent you a private message.Kindly check.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> You are correct when you say that most software has multi-core support.. But not to the extent that it uses all 8 cores..
> With the exception of some software like WinZip,andencoding/streaming software, all other software runs better on the Intel.
> Please do your OWN research.. In games a stock Intel i5 4670k can beat a 4.8Ghz FX8350..... The overclocked AMD is *10-20 FPS* lower in it's overclocked state..
> 
> ...



I, I completely agree with you plus Intel consumes WAY less power compared to an overclocked FX 8350. In gaming performances Intel i5 beats overclocked FX 8350 by consuming much lesser power around 60W or less/more(Than overlocked). Plus I doubt games would use more than 4-6 cores in near future I mean at least till 2014. And even when they start using them the performance difference will be negligible, Since around that time this processor will be old & slow. 


And for GPU +1 for GTX 760sLI. Or a 770 if you don't want multiple card setups.



Go for Z87 if you're doing any overclocking.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

@Nighthawk12 Exactly.. That is what I'm trying to say.. Games might use a maximum of 4 threads.. atleast for another 2 years.. 

Even IF it goes to 6 threads, Intel still has higher IPC which will compensate for the lower number of cores.. Haswell tends to heat up when overclocked.. So I shall see about the water cooling if I need to overclock.

Yes, I know Z87 is for overclocking, but I would like recommendations from you people for a basic affordable Z87 board.. And also H87 board for consideration.. 
Seasonic doesnt say that the S12II 620W is compatible with Haswell C6/C7 idle states, so I would also like the option of disabling that in the BIOS

Please recommend some motherboards.. I like the ASUS Z87 K, but it has only 3 audio ports at the back.. including the mic.. so sont that create problems for 5.1 ? surround speaker setups in the future?

I think I'll stick to single GPU GTX 770

Case will be the Corsair Carbide 400R
PSU will be Seasonic S12II 620W

Suggestions welcome


----------



## athosms17 (Sep 14, 2013)

try the CM 690II


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> You are correct when you say that most software has multi-core support.. But not to the extent that it uses all 8 cores..
> With the exception of some software like WinZip,andencoding/streaming software, all other software runs better on the Intel.
> Please do your OWN research.. In games a stock Intel i5 4670k can beat a 4.8Ghz FX8350..... The overclocked AMD is *10-20 FPS* lower in it's overclocked state..
> 
> ...



let me clear my facts. you misunderstood me. an overclockable i5( 4th gen) good mobo will cost around 28k while amd fx good mobo can be had for 21k. so for budget people say 40k , only 12k is left behind for gpu. maximum he can get is gtx 650 ti boost while for amd he can get gtx 760 which offers far superior gaming experiance than 650 ti boost and hence fx will beat intel on the specified budget. that is why i said for high budget people it does not matter. have you checked crysis 3 gaming on fx and intel i5? i cant agree with your "all other software runs better on the Intel" ,fx is almost close to i7 on benchmarks done on  linux  os. it is windows fault which does not understand amd new module based architecture fully. i dont want to start a war here. but these are my facts.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 14, 2013)

760 SLI can beat * GTX titan* also buddy 
my vote goes to 760 DC2 sli


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry for the misunderstanding 

Yeah, but for my budget, I still feel Intel is the best. I will be running windows, and I have checked benchmarks: The advantage in games of the i5 over the FX is a lot.. Around 15fps, so that is why I was thinking of the Intel, plus it also uses less power.. It even beats an overclocked FX8350.

For low end pc's, no doubt AMD is the way to go, but then for my budget it's not worth hampering the performance of the GPU by saving money on the CPU.

Yes, on linux, the gap between the i7 and FX8350 is narrower, but the FX8350 still lags behind the 3770k.

So, could you recommend a motherboard?



harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for 760 sli. And an i7 is totally unnecessary for gaming.
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> ...



@Harshil *where can I buy the Z87A online for 12k ?*

Even the RAM and CPU? Where are those prices from? 
I have searched flipkart and primeabgb.. *Please recommend some more sites*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 14, 2013)

you can look at smcinternational,itdepot,deltaperipherals,mdcomputers etc


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 14, 2013)

You can also take a look at Asus Gryphon Z87 buddy. It's around 13k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding
> 
> Yeah, but for my budget, I still feel Intel is the best. I will be running windows, and I have checked benchmarks: The advantage in games of the i5 over the FX is a lot.. Around 15fps, so that is why I was thinking of the Intel, plus it also uses less power.. It even beats an overclocked FX8350.
> 
> ...



> Z87A was available for 12k few weeks back. Sorry I didn't updates the prices. Now its ~13k.

> You can get the ram at that price locally.

> CPS's price is a local price, the price at which you could get it locally. Its 17k on FK.

Buddy, flipkart is always more expensive than local stores. Visit several local shops before making a purchase. you can save few k's.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys, But which *site* should I search for this?

I think i like the Z87 A, but please give me links of others where it is cheap. I cant seem to find them


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 14, 2013)

Techguy said:


> Thanks Guys, But which *site* should I search for this?
> 
> I think i like the Z87 A, but please give me links of others where it is cheap. I cant seem to find them



flipkart, mdcomputers.in, theitdepot, thewares, primeabgp.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2013)

dude u can also check on this..........


----------



## Bencollins (Sep 15, 2013)

Techguy said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: Gaming.. *Flight Simulator*..



sorry for OT but Which one, Microsoft Flight simulator X? Xplane, DCS series or Falcon 4?
i'm also a flight sim enthusiast


----------



## Techguy (Sep 15, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> sorry for OT but Which one, Microsoft Flight simulator X? Xplane, DCS series or Falcon 4?
> i'm also a flight sim enthusiast



All 

It's around 17k.. Too expensive!
Thanks Though !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Techguy said:


> All
> 
> It's around 17k.. Too expensive!
> Thanks Though !



which one?


----------



## Techguy (Sep 15, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> which one?



The motherboard he suggested: 

GA-Z87X-UD3H


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Techguy said:


> The motherboard he suggested:
> 
> GA-Z87X-UD3H



either get gryphon or z87 A if budget is limited.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 15, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> either get gryphon or z87 A if budget is limited.



As both gryphon and Z87A are available at alomost price, Gryphon should be the choice over Z87A unless the price difference is considerable.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

Techguy said:


> The motherboard he suggested:
> 
> GA-Z87X-UD3H



i had hoped it for around 14k.......... like my motherboard with 2k less........ its way good for price if u r not looking for enthusiast segment and still want all the latest features............


----------

